
20M trees around the globe by January first, 2020 - kaisix
https://teamtrees.org/
======
kaisix
I found that so cool. I had to post it. Check the youtube video here ..
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7nJBFjKqAY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7nJBFjKqAY)

------
topmonk
Why not potato plants? How about a briar patch or mulberry bushes?

Why is this good if we're disrupting the natural ecosystem that is already
there?

